# are my fish to young to spawn



## drazen (Feb 8, 2008)

Greetings fellow Betta keepers and breeders. I have a male and female betta in a 2 gal side by side with a center devide. The p.h. is 6.8 and the temp is 70 f. The male got very interested after seeing her and built a awsome bubble nest inside a floating plastic ring from a bottle top and it keeps the bubbles together really well. O.k. here is the problem , She swam over to and under his bubble nest and what does he do ? He bit her in the head. Nothing serious just a little mark on her head , so i seperated them. I try again and again in intervals and i am thinking maybe the female is to young. Does anyone have any input. "many blessings"
Drazen


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to keep them separated until she is plump with eggs. To get them in breeding condition, they need a variety of foods in ample quatities and they will get into good breeding condtion. The male won't eat the first days after the eggs are laid because he'll be too busy tending the nest. The female needs the good diet to build her strength and fill up with eggs. 
I am surprised they even tried at 70F. Bettas usually breed best at about 80F. 70 is even colder than I would keep them when they are not breeding.


----------



## drazen (Feb 8, 2008)

greetings ghreed: you are absolutely right. ( my bad) the stick does say 78f now that i looked , i was typing to fast it is good to talk to someone who knows bettas. Breeding temp's should be between 80 and 85 f. Do you feed youre bettas live brine shrimp or frozen or both and what else do you feed them ?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd feed them as much variety as you can- flakes (not the color enhancing kind, they can be lower in nutritional value), blood worms, grindal worms, brine shrimp. Both frozen and live is good, but live is more fun for them (and you!) cuz they get to chase them. [/code]


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am not actively breeding bettas right now. I feed mine frozen daphnia, brine shrimp and blood worms. I also feed them most of the time on a good quality flake food. All my bettas are in good health and could be brought into breeding condition quite easily. My problem is no place to house the fry. Each juvenile male will need his own container after they are just a few weeks old. Riht now I have 3 nice males in with other fish and 5 females in their own sorority tank. Once in a while I think about breeding them but get a dose of reality and don't. I've been there and got lucky that only about 15 male fry got big enough to need their own homes.


----------

